# SuperCharged SR20



## H8_2BU (Jul 1, 2003)

Has anyone done it yet?

I realize that there are no "KITS" available for this application but I was curious to see if anyone had done some fabrication work or not. If so I would sure like to get in touch with that person.

H8


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?s=


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

noooooooo and it won't ever happen on that motor, people like to come up with the idea like once a month or so, but it just doesn't make sense with the motor tranny combination, would cost much more money to do, would require standalone fuel managment, etc. if you want early boost get a smaller ball bearing turbo.


----------



## H8_2BU (Jul 1, 2003)

*hmm*



> noooooooo and it won't ever happen on that motor, people like to come up with the idea like once a month or so, but it just doesn't make sense with the motor tranny combination, would cost much more money to do, would require standalone fuel managment, etc. if you want early boost get a smaller ball bearing turbo.


I fail to see how fabricating a SUPERCHARGER would have any bearing on the TRANSMISSION, I also fail to see how a standalone fuel management system would be necessary for a SUPER and not a turbo. I realize that there would certainly be a cost factor involved but when a TURBO system is not legal in California, a Supercharger could be providing the original smog equipment is intact. Not everyone can simply swap a DET and still satisfy certain smog laws within their State. I have been building domestic small block and big block engines for years and have been able to fabricate certain applications so that the vehicle can pass a visual inspection as well as the emissions test. The question is simply this. In order to install a supercharger on a 91 SE-R, the AC compressor will have to go.Another question is what would be the most compatible charger to fabricate brackets on and utilize that space? Most home mechanics cannot even fathom such a retro but I have the tools and resources to get it done. I have the ability to make my own custom piping to compliment such a thing. Remember, if the initial cost is not a factor, then what does it take? Perhaps in time I can be the savior for those that wish to mod their cars in pollution controlled States but still pass emissions to gain that extra boost they want. The cost to bend tubing is nothing if you have the right equipment. The question is more so related to what charger can be placed where the A/C once was regardless of the brackets a person would have to create. I do this kind of shit for a living.

I know that the ECU could be reprogrammed to compensate for the boost from the super. If there was no A/C condenser and no A/C compressor, it seems possible to mount a super where the A/C compressor once was and plumb that to a nice intercooler. From there you simply go to the stock location of the air box and make sure you can utilize the smog related plumbing that connects to the airbox(CA models for sure). If you can do that, your car should have no problems passing smog. IS this the most efficient way to do things? Probably not but if you can design such a thing and never have to replace parts for your smog test then so be it. My goal is to introduce a new way to get boost for the people that deal with the things in California. I have been dealing with it for years now related to V8s. NOTHING is impossible, not practical is a completely different story. BTW, I am not your typical dreamer of the supercharger concept. My position is to create a concept that would require no exchange of parts every 2 years to pass CA smog. This task is not impossible. There are plenty of legal supercharger systems for many vehicles in CA, the main issue is the utilization of ALL smog related parts so that the technician doesn't fail you. Trust me it can be done..

You never know, perhaps I will produce the first CARB SC system for the 91 + SR20 motors that the C.A.R.B will accept. You can't get there by doing nothing. Not everyone has the luxury of putting in whatever mod they can. I already contacted JWT and was told that if I made such a thing the ECU could be compensated.

Back to the original question, what would be the best SC to put in place of the A/C compressor(obviously fabrication is required)?

OK STILL DREAMING?

I was looking at my 91 today. If I were to weld the stock airbox(you know where the airfilter is, and yes you can weld plastic), also enlarge the inlet for a pipe to the super. All original smog parts would be plumbed in that location. Now I send the pipe below the battery area and on to an intercooler. From there it simply connects to the SC and a nice Air filter at the inlet of the charger. BTW, the A/C compressor is about 4" from the ground on my car so it would pretty much be hidden. It would be just as easy to buy a header and weld new locations for all smog related plumbing to the header. Mask that with a heat shield and the smog tech wont even know the difference nor would he care so long as all original plumbing is intact. There are ways around things and my goal for now is to do what I can without having to turn ONE wrench to pass smog.

REMEMBER, NOTHING is impossible if you have the money to invest initially, WHICH I DO. I would just like to end up successful with this and perhaps make it available for others in my situation if need be.Obviously there are not a great deal of older SE-R owners in the world that live in places such as mine which is exactly why nothing legal has been offered thus far. My theory is screw trying to do illegal smog's, why not try and create something that is legal(IN CA anyway). One way or the other I will get it done. Is just a question of time.

H8


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

What sort of supercharger are you planning to use? Centrifugal, Roots? I would do a centrifugal above the AC compressor.


Mike


----------



## H8_2BU (Jul 1, 2003)

*Hmm*

Mike,

At this point I am pretty much trying to sort my options. I know there are guru's out there that have done these things. I may be new to Nissan but I have done alot of things in the past. Centrifugal is surely on my mind. It's people like yourself that will probably point me exactly where I want to be to do this. I appreciate that. 

H8


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

well, u should contact Jackson racing to c wat kind of SC wouod be best, but i'd say centrifugal, but a positive is just as good...dont noe about roots cuz i never worked with that.


----------



## H8_2BU (Jul 1, 2003)

*WELL*

The main advantage of a Roots Supercharger is that there is immediate and proportional response to the throttle, because the blower is always spinning and its pumping ability increases proportionately and linearly with engine speed. Therefore, a Roots Supercharger makes the most low RPM power of any Forced Induction system.

A Centrifugal Supercharger (such as Vortech) is basically the compressor section of a turbocharger, but driven by the crankshaft through a step-up gearbox. Centrifugal superchargers often work best over a very small RPM range but provide higher peak power than Roots superchargers. Unfortunately, the power delivery of the boost increases non-linearly with engine speed meaning that they generate tremendous peak outputs, but at unuseably high RPMs. Nevertheless, they are popular with muscle car owners, who have plenty of low end Torque but need high RPM horsepower.

-H8 

http://www.musclecarclub.com/library/tech/forced-induction.shtml


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

if you want to take the time and money to do it then by all means go for it, to me it isn't worth the time or money, with a roots charger, producing boost at such a low rpm level is what will wear out the tranny more, not saying that any boost is very good for a fwd sr20 tranny, but imo it would increase the far because of the fact of no lag. i guess you may even be able to tune it with an e-manage with the addition of a map sensor. if your issue is smog then i guess i don't really know the california laws that well and if it is really not legal to have a turbo, then you do have a good idea, but i still do see many board members that have det's and live in cali also, maybe they are just not legal, i'm not sure. i didn't mean to shut down the idea as much as it sounded, imo its a waste of money but if you have the time and money to do it and it would make your car cali legal, then good luck and keep us updated. i have seen so many posts like this before and they just fade away, no one seems to follow through


----------



## H8_2BU (Jul 1, 2003)

*ok*

sersr20dk,

Im sure there are plenty of DETs in California but they are not legal. Some people have the ability to do illegal smogs, I do not have that ability so I have to work with what I can. I would love to do a DET swap but I have no plans on leaving California. The smog laws here are so strict that even having a check engine light on will generate a fail. LOL 

H8


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

What's wrong with nitrous, Sean? I like giggly cars in places where you can't use anything else. 

Plus, wouldn't an SC be a non-CARB exempt item?


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

you wouldn't pass the visual, but i could make it so you would never have a cel, you could pass idle emmsions and maybe if you leaned it out a little pass emissions w/ a usdm intake mani and an egr, but it seems cali has some very strict emmissions laws. i didn't mean to sound so negative but i guess i didn't understand where you were coming from. good luck


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Hmm*



H8_2BU said:


> *Mike,
> 
> At this point I am pretty much trying to sort my options. I know there are guru's out there that have done these things. I may be new to Nissan but I have done alot of things in the past. Centrifugal is surely on my mind. It's people like yourself that will probably point me exactly where I want to be to do this. I appreciate that.
> 
> H8 *


A centrifugal will package better I think, a Roots will be hard to fit without making a complex intake manifold.

The only trouble is the centrfugal needs to bypass a lot of air at part throttle which may screw with the MAF unless its located well away from the bypass outlet.

Even though I am a turbo guy, it would be neat to see a SC kit brought to market.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

180SX-X said:


> *well, u should contact Jackson racing to c wat kind of SC wouod be best, but i'd say centrifugal, but a positive is just as good...dont noe about roots cuz i never worked with that. *


The properties of Roots blowers and Centrifugal are diametricaly opposed, so you can quantify that statement. Calling Jackson racing to ask them for advice when you are going to compete against them would annoy them to no end!

Mike


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

the fact that our ecu's are based on maf readings is the reason i said it might need standalone, but like i said you might be able to do it e-manage. good luck with the project and update us either way whether you do it or not


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Yah... I'd like to see this, too.


----------



## b13racer (Aug 18, 2003)

check out ati prochargers they sell a universal kit.i don't know how much it cost.


----------



## H8_2BU (Jul 1, 2003)

*hmm*

I got lost over at SR20DE forums I almost forgot about this place. LOL.

Harris,

Thanks for the tip on the other forum man I really appreciate it. Nothing wrong with NOS man I just want to do something cooler. LOL

As far as the SuperCharger kit goes I think I am going to pass on this. If there was a demand for it maybe but most people go DET and do not deal with CA emissions anyway. Probably why there isn't a kit already for this application. Anyway, going turbo seemes to be much cheaper and less work involved. I'll just remove all of the goodies every two years. I stopped turning wrenches about 15 years ago when I figured out air tools make the job sooooo much easier. LOL. Won't take long to swap out some parts for smog. 

thanks for all the posts peeps,

H8


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Anytime Sean, glad to help a fellow enthusiast.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah i read the post on sr20deforum you had, i think you made an excellent choice on the turbo idea, it's not that bad to pull off every two years, keep us updated on your progress, now its time to really enjoy the sr20, the way it should be, boosted


----------



## Taffy (Oct 30, 2003)

You could run the MAF with a supercharger. The 03 Cobras do. Anything is possible. Just make sure that you do not run out of resolution on the MAF. MAFs are limited in how much air they can read. If you changed the chip to be able to use the Z32 airflow meter, you would be good to go. The Z32 MAF has the highest airflow reading capability.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

no one said supercharged cars don't run a maf did they? you can't just change a chip in our cars for the maf, yes the 300zx is the biggest you can use but you would need a reprogram, also the mustangs run roots blowers, so there is no compressor bypass/blowoff that he was talking about, so that doesn't even relate to the conversation, many cars use superchargers with maf's. it would be hard to get an accurate reading with one on these cars was the conclusion that he came to with that statement i believe.


----------

